# Types Of Sex!



## G2EWS (May 1, 2006)

Very good!

Chris

The 1st kind of sex is called: Smurf Sex..... This
kind of sex happens when you first meet someone and
you both have sex until you are blue in the face.

The 2nd kind of sex is called: Kitchen Sex..... This
is when you have been with your partner for a short
time and you are so horny you will have sex anywhere,
even in the kitchen.

The 3rd kind of sex is called: Bedroom Sex..... This
is when you have been with your partner for a long
time. Your sex has gotten routine and you usually
have sex only in your bedroom.

The 4th kind of sex is called: Hallway Sex..... This
is when you have been with your partner for too long.
When you pass each other in the hallway you both say
"SCREW YOU!"

The 5th kind of sex is called: Religious Sex.....
Which means you get Nun in the morning, Nun in the
Afternoon and Nun at night. (Very Popular)

The 6th kind of sex is called: Courtroom Sex..... This
is when you cannot stand your wife any more. She
takes you to court and screws you in front of
everyone.

And last, but not least,

The 7th kind of sex is called: Social Security
Sex..... You get a little each month. But not enough
to live on.


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

And then there's SuperSex. This applies to men celebrating their 85th birthday at a family party where a thoughful Grandson has arranged a Stripogram (there were two types offered by the company - the "Sex" model or the "SuperSex" model - he chose the latter as the old guy had been a bit of a "goer" in his time...).

The door bursts open, a voluptious blonde bursts in, thows off all her clothes, and shouts "SUPERSEX". The old boy then looks up, pauses, and says, "Erm - I'll have the soup please."


----------



## 98064 (Mar 10, 2006)

Do 'they' do a groaning smiley?


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

dodgey said:


> Do 'they' do a groaning smiley?


They do this:

ukeright:


----------



## crazylady (Oct 13, 2005)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------

